# Indemnité d'entretien



## Zakwad (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour chères collègues,
J'ai lu que l'indemnité d'entretien a augmenté , le minimum est à 4,04 net.
Est ce vrai  et il est à  combien le minimum des heures majorées?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Griselda (7 Octobre 2022)

Euh pour les IE pour 9h d'accueil j'en étais restée à 3.55€/jr.
Pas entendu parlé de 4.04.

La nouvelle CCN indique que les heures supplémentaires (au delà de 45h/semaine) doivent être majorées de MINIMUM 10%, mais souvent c'est plutôt 25%, à condition de l'avoir mentionné au contrat bien sur.


----------



## stephy2 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Comme Griselda, pas entendu parlé de 4.04. !!


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Tout pareil


----------



## Pioupiou (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Pour que le minimum légal entretien augmente il faut que le minimun garanti augmente puisque qu'il est lié. Hors le MG n'a pas été réévaluer depuis le 1 août, date à la quelle le Smic lui aussi été réévalué.
Le MG étant de 3,94 le minimum légal entretien est de 3,94 x 90% = 3,546 soit 3,55 pour 9 h00.


----------



## Zakwad (7 Octobre 2022)

Je vous remercie énormément pour vos réponses chères collègues


----------

